# Wattimetro para RF



## diego_z (Sep 10, 2009)

hola despues de un tiempo sin postear nada , me senti en la obligacion de hacerlo , para compartir este excelente aparato que encontre en la web http://www.webx.dk/oz2cpu/radios/miliwatt.htm yo lo arme y anda barbaro , en la pagina estan todos los detalles para su construccion asi como tambie el detalle para armar un atenuador de 40 db, la verdad hay que sacarse el gorro ante este hombre que a machacado el teclado escribiendo el codigo para el micro y no solo eso sino que ademas brinda su codigo en 5 verciones http://www.webx.dk/oz2cpu/radios/milli-soft.htm
, abajo una fotito de mi aparatito , (cabe aclarar que no me calente mucho en buscar el encoder asi que programe un 12c508 para reemplazarlo solo con dos botones) tambien para los usuarios arg . que en la epoca del 1 a 1 entraba la elektor en la de diciembre del 99 esta bien explicado el articulo que ahi tambien salio , espero les sirva un cordial saludo diego


( detalle importante las personas que nunca han tocado un pic , no desechen el proyecto , ya que programar no indica saber assembler ni c , es solo poner el micro en un programador y precionar un boton , digo esto porque en varias ocaciones e puesto algun codigo por ahi y muchos han dicho aaaa pero yo de microcontroladores no se nada , no es necesario saber tanto , con una lectura de unos minutos ya sabran cargar su micro)


----------



## GustyArte (Sep 15, 2009)

Que buen aporte, hace mucho que quiero hacer uno igual.

Contame algo, cuanto gastaste mas o menos en armarlo? El ajuste es complicado, requiere de un wattimetro para ajustarlo correctamente?

Un abrazo


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 15, 2009)

El AD8703 no necesita ajuste. Es algo caro y dificil de encontrar :-?


----------



## GustyArte (Sep 16, 2009)

Estaria bueno tambien que aclares para que frecuencia es y hasta que rango de potencias puede medir.. 

Salutes


----------



## diego_z (Sep 16, 2009)

hola gustyarte , mira yo gaste en el ad 158 $ mas 56$ de envio pero fue el unico lugar de argentina que lo consegui y tuve que bajarme los pantalones nomas, a eso agregale 30 del pic 60 la pantalla y unos pesos mas de los demas componentes , la verdad que parece caro , pero si te fijas en uno comercial , no es caro , el ad es hasta 500 mhz y segun el autor , es solo para 1 w pero tambien en la pagina esta el detalle de como construir un atenuador de 40 y en el menu del wat tiene la opcion de atenuador de -10 -20 -30 -40 -50 db con ese agregado que solo son unas resistencias dice hasta 50w yo lo probe con 20 w y anduvo bien no solo en las mediciones sino que corrobore distancias tambien , por ej con un tx de 12 w que fue lo que le pude sacar a un mrf 262 logre bien bien claro unos 15 km y de ahi para adelante no tan claro llegue a 22 y me volvi solo con una antena de 6 metros de altura , solo requiere un ajuste inicial con una fuente de 1db , tengo tambien la revista elektor del 99 en pdf pero pesa 11mb no se donde ponerla , vamos che que no se van a arrepentir


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 30, 2009)

Che podrias subir el PCB que usastes??


----------



## Hernan83 (Oct 10, 2009)

Muy bueno el proyecto,por las dudas no lo comparaste con algun otro medidor para ver la presicion? supongo que igual al ser un integrado debe ser buena,en el diseño de la parte de RF que cuidados debes tener diego?


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 12, 2009)

Pues te has respondido "yourself"..! El integrado de Analog Devices posee altos niveles de presicion (A pesar de su amplio ando de banda). Aun asi, se emplean programas (en el pic) , que basandose en el datasheet y las graficas, realizan pequeños ajustes proporcionando una medicion muy precisa (0,01 dBm)


----------



## Limbo (Oct 12, 2009)

Buenas,

Me ha vuelto loco este aparato, no encuentro información en internet, ¿alguien podria explicarme para que se utiliza? Me tiene maravillado el misterio que lo envuelve..

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 12, 2009)

Es un medidor de potencia que arroja valores en dBm (decibelios por encima o por debajo de 1mW), Vpp sobre 50ohm y potencia en W.


----------



## Limbo (Oct 12, 2009)

> Es un medidor de potencia que arroja valores en dBm (decibelios por encima o por debajo de 1mW), Vpp sobre 50ohm y potencia en W.


Creo que necesito mas conocimiento para entender lo que me has explicado. Buscare información a ver si puedo entenderlo por mi mismo con tu explicacion.

Gracias *anthony*.
Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 12, 2009)

Por acá Limbo. 
Y tené a mano los apuntes sobre logaritmos  

Saludos


----------



## diego_z (Oct 12, 2009)

hernan83 dijo:


> Muy bueno el proyecto,por las dudas no lo comparaste con algun otro medidor para ver la presicion? supongo que igual al ser un integrado debe ser buena,en el diseño de la parte de RF que cuidados debes tener diego?


mira la verdad que estoy muy satisfecho con el medidor , los cuidados son los tradicionales para rf , cables gruesos y lo mas corto posibles , si es mallado que corresponda a la impedancia en uso ( en este caso 50 ohm ) el 876 tiene un menu expecatacular , ademas de mostrarte los datos numericamente lo hace a traves de una barra en el lcd , la verdad y como dije antes hay que sacarse el sombrero ante este programador y diseñador, tambien con el atenuador adecuado logras medir hasta el kw yo solo lo probe con 20 w


----------



## Limbo (Oct 12, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Por acá Limbo.
> Y tené a mano los apuntes sobre logaritmos
> 
> Saludos


Menuda explicación *Cacho*. Voy a tener que dedicarle mas de 5 minutos, tendre que pedir unos dias de vacaciones 

Saludos!


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 12, 2009)

Oye che diego un encoder rotatorio de un raton servira??


----------



## diego_z (Oct 13, 2009)

el encoder debe escribir en puerto esta secuencia 
00
01
11
10
para avanzar en el menu , yo no me complique y puse un c508 programado para tal fin , si les interesa busco los archivos y los subo


----------



## GustyArte (Oct 13, 2009)

Hola *diego_z*, donde compraste el AD8307??? no lo encuentro.. en Argentina claro 

Gracias!


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 13, 2009)

Osea che que no modificaste el menu original? yo pensaba que si ops:. Podrias subir mas detalles.. Gracias

Saludos a todos 73's


----------



## diego_z (Oct 13, 2009)

GustyArte dijo:


> Hola *diego_z*, donde compraste el AD8307??? no lo encuentro.. en Argentina claro
> 
> Gracias!


 lo pedi en discomse http://www.dicomse.com.ar/result.php

antony dejame que rejunte como lo hice y lo subo


----------



## GustyArte (Oct 13, 2009)

Gracias diego.. lo vi, esta carito, pero se me hace que vale la pena.

Gracias por la data!


----------



## diego_z (Oct 14, 2009)

bueno yo para no complicarme la vida reemplaze el encoder por un 12c508 programado para tal fin , como se ve en la imagen no lleva nada solo el micro extra que vale monedas y dos botones sube , baja 

abajo el hex , es muy cencillo ni siquiera placa necesita


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 14, 2009)

Pero a la final, modificaste el menu orginal?


----------



## diego_z (Oct 14, 2009)

nonono solo reemplaze el encoder que no consegui y no tenia ganas de fabricar por el 12c508


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 14, 2009)

No hay problema si uso el Flash (12F508)???


----------



## diego_z (Oct 16, 2009)

la verdad no se por lo que nunca tube oportunidad ya que no se consigue por aca , aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-0-25v-2-5-amp-dispay-lcd-10903/index3.html otro para el 675 que cumple la misma funcion


----------



## diego_z (Nov 1, 2009)

bueno domingo caluroso por aca , medio al cuete pruebas de por medio imagenes tomadas del wat,,
en la segunda se puede ver el atenuador casero


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 1, 2009)

Che porque no usas conectores BNC en el medidor??


----------



## diego_z (Nov 1, 2009)

son los que estoy usando , o a que te referis ? no entiendo


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 2, 2009)

En la foto parece como si fuera un jack de audio


----------



## diego_z (Nov 3, 2009)

si te fijas son iguales que la del frecuencimetro


----------



## Hernan83 (Nov 3, 2009)

Una pregunta diego_z? Que tipo de resistencias usaste? comunes al 5% o alguna de presicion o de pelicula metalica?


----------



## diego_z (Nov 3, 2009)

para la referencia del micro y el ad del 1% de unos tester viejos jeje , el resto de 5 %


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 3, 2009)

Diego y tu eliminaste la parte de DC? En el articulo original el autor tambien lo usa como voltimetro


----------



## diego_z (Nov 3, 2009)

y si imaginate que un tester comun vale monedas , no voy a arriesgar nada de este aparato


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 4, 2009)

Se me esta haciendo una bola tratar de conseguir ese 20x2. Lo vi super barato en un catalo de Jameco que me llego estos dias, el problema es el acceso a los dolares. Que lio ops:


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 25, 2010)

Hola, estuve leyendo la pagina de este proyecto y no entendi mucho que digamos lo del atenuador. Yo tengo un wattimetro que va hasta 100w y necesito medir hasta 500. Como puedo construir e implementar un atenuador casero?


----------



## J2C (Mar 25, 2010)

DJ_Glenn

En el comienzo de este hilo, el colega Diego_z ha colocado el link a la pagina donde estaba el Wattimetro y al final de la misma hay un Atenuador de 40 dB= 10.000 veces del autor del Wattimetro.

Saludos.     JuanKa.-


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 25, 2010)

ahì dice que ese atenuador es para medir hasta 50w. Ahora, con tu explicación me viene una duda... ¿mide hasta 50w en este wattimetro de 1w? ¿o sea que en el mío mediría hasta 5kw solo con esas pequeñas resistencias?


----------



## diego_z (Mar 25, 2010)

hola, el wat es de un w fondo de escala sin atenuador, con el aten, que pone el autor en su pagina se extiende hasta 50 w seleccionando en el menu del lcd dicho atenuador , dudo que sirva para que lo uses con tu watimetro y menos en 3 kw por ej , ya que el autor debe haber adecuado su programa en el pic para que estos valores funcionen y los vañlores en potencia de los resistores son bajisimos , es mi idea , un saludo diego


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 25, 2010)

alguna sujerencia entonces? insisto en que mi fondo de escala es de 100w y quisiera leer hasta 500w.

En esta web hay uno http://py2wm.qsl.br/attenuator/attenuator.html que dice que va hasta 100w con resistencias de 1/2w. La capacidad de esas resistencias determina la potencia máxima a admitir?

Les dejo una fotito del wattimetro que tengo:



Saludos,


----------



## gabriel77sur (Abr 16, 2010)

Hola diego como estas? la verdad esta estupendo el watimetro para rf. una consulta me puedes dar una mano para remplazar el encoder. he conseguido todos las componentes
pero no entiendo como conectar el encoder 12c508 desde ya muchas gracias. gabriel


----------



## diego_z (Abr 19, 2010)

hola si no hay drama , dime que es lo que no entiendes , ? solo debes hacerlo como el diagrama que esta en la segunda pagina el  post culquier duda has la
 consulta y seguro te ayudaremos  , un saludo 

pdta : el c508 lo que hace es sustituir al encoder que ya no lo necesitamos , debes cargarle el hex que adjunte tambien , desabilitando el perro guardian ,


----------



## gabriel77sur (Abr 19, 2010)

Hola diego desde ya muchas gracias por tu ayuda te comento me encuentro en rio gallegos me llamo gabriel y soy radioaficionado y hace muy poco empece a retomar este hoby de la electronica la verdad es el segundo proyecto que armo con un pic el primero no funciono lo tengo almacenado esperando a que se me aclaren algunas ideas jajaja .
Bueno te comento estube mirando varios articulos en la web y remplace el encoder por uno de un raton el de escrol solo a cuestion de probar el mismo parece funcionar bien entro al menu y con este puedo acceder al las distintas opciones lo que si me llamo la atencion al encender el watimetro en el centro de la pantalla varia me marca hf. att. 0db en todas la bandas lo hace, es normal esto?
Con respecto al c508 no puedo ver bien la imagen que subiste pierde definicion al agrandarla para ver la conecciones. me gustaria pedirte si me puedes dar algunas recomendaciones a este novato con el tema pic desde ya muchas gracias saludos.


----------



## diego_z (Abr 19, 2010)

aja, las eso quiere decir que esta seleccionado en el menu lf ( baja frecuencia , 0dbb sin atenuador , etc , 
esto se selecciona presionando el boton menu suiguiendo los pasos , depende si tenes atenuador o no y si esta con atenuador de cuantos decibeles es , si seleccionas lf , hf , vhf es lo que te muestra en pantalla , estos datos los muestra alternativamente porque no entran todos , al ser de solo 2 lineas , la imagen la vuelvo a subir click con boton derecho / guardar imagen  se ve bien clarito


----------



## gabriel77sur (Abr 20, 2010)

gracias diego ya lo termine quedo de diez. ahora solo me queda armar el atenuador pero tendra que esperar en esta ciudad ya no qudan conectores bnc. 
saludos y grasias por todo espero podamos seguir en contacto por esta


----------



## Eilen (Jun 21, 2010)

Hola Diego, vi que hiciste el wattimetro, necesito saber si simulastes el equipo antes de montarlo en la bakelita... Donde puedo encontrar el funcionamiento interno del AD 8307, porque el que muestra el datasheet no dice como van los amplificadores que tiene dentro.. O si hay alguna forma de hacerlo me refiero si se puede hacer ese conversor a pie como dicen algunos.. HEPL ME..! =(


----------



## diego_z (Jun 22, 2010)

Eilen dijo:


> Hola Diego, vi que hiciste el wattimetro, necesito saber si simulastes el equipo antes de montarlo en la bakelita... Donde puedo encontrar el funcionamiento interno del AD 8307, porque el que muestra el datasheet no dice como van los amplificadores que tiene dentro.. O si hay alguna forma de hacerlo me refiero si se puede hacer ese conversor a pie como dicen algunos.. HEPL ME..! =(


hola como te va , como simular... si lo simule pero solo la parte de lectura , no la perte que refiere al circuito de entrada ( ad 8307 ) , se que es un componente dificil de conseguir , pero no imposible , por lo menos en esta zona del globo , en discomse argentina esta disponible deberias fijarte en su pagina creo no estoy seguro que distribuyen en latinoamerica , tal vez tengan un representante en tu pais ,  ( con respecto a su parte interna se que es un amplificador log. de 92db hasta 500 mhz )


----------



## Eilen (Jun 22, 2010)

Mmmm entiendo, y no existe algún reemplazo?? Otra cosita que simulador usaste aparece el AD8307, porque los que tengo no aparece este conversor y me urge simularlo, o que simulador me recomiendas donde aparezca??...


----------



## diego_z (Jun 22, 2010)

como te comente arriba esa parte no la simule solo el conversor ad del pic y encoder con el pic 508 , espero aclare tus dudas


----------



## anthony123 (Jun 22, 2010)

El circuito interno se puede remplazar por 25 BF199 en cascada ! Ademas no tendras tanto rango dinámico como el AD8307!"


----------



## ansaldisalvatore (Jun 26, 2010)

Buenas noches, oye de verdad seria bueno saber si ya alguien pudo simular el ad8307 y en cual programa lo logro hacer, o si alguien lo pudo crear para alguno de los simuladores existentes. He tratado de hacerlo pero todo ha sido en vano... Por favor si alguien lo ha logrado hacer o lo ha suplantado por algo y ha podido simular todo el circuito del watimetro seria de gran ayuda. Gracias espero sus comentarios...


----------



## Eilen (Jun 28, 2010)

mmmm ok gracias


----------



## tjurado (Nov 27, 2010)

hola a todos, 
interesante el instrumento, pero alguien me puede explicar como funciona ? , es decir como se que frecuencia o canal estoy midiendo ? como selecciono un canal especifico?


----------



## fredd2 (Nov 27, 2010)

tjurado dijo:


> hola a todos,
> interesante el instrumento, pero alguien me puede explicar como funciona ? , es decir como se que frecuencia o canal estoy midiendo ? como selecciono un canal especifico?



No es para eso este instrumento, es para medir la potencia que esta saliendo del transmiror y la potencia que vuelve (forwar y ROE respectivamente) , se le puede dar varios usos, desde ajustar una antena o un balun, hasta ajustar los finales de un tx.
Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 28, 2010)

otro uso también es comprobar el estado de un cable coaxil o saber si los conectores nos estan volviendo locos jeje

Se me ocurre que este aparatito puede servir de "inspiración" para ver si se puede hacer un analizador de antena al estilo de del MFJ-259.

Si recuerdan que sobre fines de marzo pregunté sobre un atenuador para un roimetro Pyramid SWR-14 cuyo fondo de escala es 100w y me interesaba medir hasta 500w... bueno... se me ocurrió ir por el "perdido por perdido" y le metí 300w... la aguja que indica potencia obviamente se pegó a la derecha, pero la roe la mide perfectamente... o sea, medí unas antenas de una fm con el excitador de 8w y tenía 1,2... luego le conecté el lineal de 300w y tenía 1,2 de roe. Así que al parecer no hay problema... luego medí dos estaciones más y todas marcan bien (la de 100w, marca 100w con 1:1 y la de 60w marca 60w con 1,2:1) así que el instrumento no se estropeó. Dentro tiene dos presets que son para ajustar el instrumento de potencia, cada uno corresponde a una posición del selector (fondo de 10w y fondo de 100w) así que asumo se puede toquetear para leer más potencia... obviamente, habría que disponer de una carga fantasma bien confiable y de otro instrumento de igual o superior calidad. Yo comprobé este con un BIRD 43 y marcan lo mismo en diferentes frecuencias y potencias.


----------



## tjurado (Nov 28, 2010)

fredd2 dijo:


> No es para eso este instrumento, es para medir la potencia que esta saliendo del transmiror y la potencia que vuelve (forwar y ROE respectivamente) , se le puede dar varios usos, desde ajustar una antena o un balun, hasta ajustar los finales de un tx.
> Saludos



gracias por la respuesta, 
estoy interesado en realizar un medidor similar pero que me permita ver la potencia de los canales que llegan al hogar por el cable coaxial. sera que el principio de funcionamiento se puede aplicar?


----------



## fredd2 (Nov 28, 2010)

Tjurado (creo) lo que precisas un smter o medidor de S , esto mide lo que sale de un transmisor y lo que vuelve de la antena por estar mal ajustada u otro motivo.
Dj_Gleen la reflejada la podes medir aun que estes fuera de escala ya que siempre sera muchisimo menor que la que mandas pero tene cuidado por que los medidores no estan muuy sobredimencionados, fijate si el link que te dejo te sirve, yo arme uno y lo probe con mi valvular de 300 y tenes algun parametro de cuanta roe tenes, en la red andan dando vuelta varios si te interesa te paso algunos que habia mirado en su momento.
http://www.qsl.net/lu9dpd/Homebrew/Roimetros/Roimetros.htm

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 28, 2010)

La verdad está interesante la info que pasas. Voy a probar hacer alguno que otro, sobre todo para tener para medir con más confianza en distintas bandas. El mío lo uso entre 88 y 108 mhz, aunque un amigo tiene uno y dice que lo probó hasta 174 mhz. Adjunto el circuito (estraído de http://yoreparo.com/foros/radiocomunicaciones/518253.html?p=1891122#1891122)


----------



## fredd2 (Nov 28, 2010)

No habia leido en que frecuencia trabajabas,  pero si te fijas son todos iguales solo cambia la medida del acoplador, lo mas seguro que el de la pagina de Daniel Prieto tengas que achicar las pistas, (la central mas angosta y mas corta) o si lo hace con coaxial y ajustandolo cortandolo poco a poco, pero esto son supociciones mias.
Abajo te dejo otro con led que tmb es facilongo lo que no se como trabajara el tr en esas frecuencias, pero son un buen punto para experimentar (sobre todo los analogicos).

http://www.lu1ehr.com.ar/Medidorderoecon_LED.html

Saludos y mil disculpas por desvirtuar el post, cualquier cosa armamos un post aparte.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 28, 2010)

dale, buenisimo!


----------



## Eilen (Nov 28, 2010)

El equipo toma el voltaje y la muestra en potencia o en Dbm dependiendo de como lo adaptes, a traves de una serie de arreglos por decirlo de alguna manera... Es un simple instrumento de medicion de potencia para Rf...


----------



## COSMOS2K (Dic 1, 2010)

Hola:

Desde hace ya algunos años he montado muchos medidores basados en el de OZ2CPU funcionan perfectamente, ademas de añadir a la medicion parametros que no tienes que calcular.
No se exactamente cuantos he montado, pero los monte unos con pulsadores y otros con encoder sin tener que añadir el PIC de la serie 12 que veo en algun post, la verdad lo considere innecesario ya que para utilizar el encoder solo hay que añadir un par de condensadores.

Saludos


----------



## 73192665 (Dic 2, 2010)

hola alguien sebe como calibrarlo para frecuencias de am


----------



## diego_z (Dic 9, 2010)

COSMOS2K dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Desde hace ya algunos años he montado muchos medidores basados en el de OZ2CPU funcionan perfectamente, ademas de añadir a la medicion parametros que no tienes que calcular.
> No se exactamente cuantos he montado, pero los monte unos con pulsadores y otros con encoder sin tener que añadir el PIC de la serie 12 que veo en algun post, la verdad lo considere innecesario ya que para utilizar el encoder solo hay que añadir un par de condensadores.
> ...


 
bien , el pic reemplaza el encoder , yo en mi caso vivo a 600 km de la casa donde lo puedo llegar a conseguir y me parecio muy buena salida para este caso


----------



## COSMOS2K (Dic 10, 2010)

Hola:

Creo que no me has entendido, yo he montado este mismo vatimetro desde que practicamente se publico en la revista Elektor.  En ningun momento he necesitado un 12C508 para conectarle un encoder o ponerle pulsadores.
Respecto a las precisiones en la medida no son como tu dices de 0,01dB, si no 0,1dB que en algunos casos o bandas de medida esta casi en +-2dB que aunque pueda parecer poca precision no lo es.
El rango de frecuencias va desde 1Khz hasta 500Mhz con cierta precision, se puede medir hasta 1Ghz pero los valores de lectura dan un rango de error de +-9dB en algunos casos, por lo que el rango donde se defiende con cierta precision es hasta los 500Mhz.
Respecto a las precisiones tengo que aconsejar que la PCB donde se alojen los AD puede tener diferentes configuraciones dependiendo de las pretensiones de cada uno, pero si han de estar bien apantalladas, especialmente con chapa de cobre, no utliceis otra, si optais por hacerlas de PCB recordar que tiene que ser a doble cara para que haga su trabajo. El mismo circuito con diferentes tipos de apantallamiento arroja diferencias de hasta 3dB, siempre comparado con un equipo de laboratorio calibrado, tanto el medidor como el generador de RF. Otro punto importante es utlizar los componentes SMD de cierta precision, y para los que lo monten con componentes clasicos es que prueben distintas configuraciones, ya que cambia la precison bastante, siendo el montaje SMD el que mas precision arroja en las medidas y el que llega a frecuencias mas altas.
Si teneis alguna pregunta no dudeis en hacerla.

Saludos

Manuel


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 11, 2010)

Cual de las tantas "entradas" recomiendas? Esta la OZ2CPU, la W7ZOI, la de Bob Kboski, la de un ingles, etc etc. Unas emplean un atenuador resistivo (3~6dB) seguido de una red LC, otras simplemente es la red LC.

Para efectos sin pic, cual seria la mejor forma de calibrarlo? Como conseguir una buena fuente de RF *casera *(puede ser un cristal) de 0dBm o -10dBm , porque el atenuador es lo de menos.

Saludos


----------



## COSMOS2K (Dic 12, 2010)

Hola:

He considerado este hilo un excelente aporte, que si bien puede y de hecho lo hace despertar la curiosidad de los aficionados a la RF, ademas de escudriñar un poco el mundo de las mediciones de laboratorio y ver los pormenores de este tipo de medidores.
No entrare en tecnicismos con el fin de que sea comprensible por la mayoria de aficionados sin menospreciar a las mentes mas avanzadas.
Antes de seguir (me da la impresion de que me voy a extender) quiero dejar claro que este medidor no es la panacea y que ademas no tiene la precision que se asegura en las paginas donde ha sido publicado, esto intentare explicarlo de manera detallada, pues dara una idea de como se tienen que comprender y estudiar este tipo de medidores.
Es cierto que el programa del PIC nos da muchos parametros en la pantalla para que no tengamos que complicarnos la vida con operaciones y calculadoras, arrojando unos datos mas que fiables y en ocasiones con bastante exactitud.
Si es cierto que de todo esto depende en un 80% la calidad del montaje del AD8307, del que yo recomiendo la version SMD, tambien es imprescindible analizar la hoja de datos del fabricante y ver las recomendaciones en cuanto a su montaje.
Yo en mi caso tengo uno montado que lo utilizo como medidor de ROE o SWR con lo que se deduce que hay montados dos AD8307 para el medidor, mas un tercero para las mediciones con una sonda de RF dedicada a las reparaciones de equipos, osciladores, mexcladores, sumadores, excitadores etc. con el fin de detectar la RF, no fijandome mucho en este caso en la cantidad de la misma, ya que explicare a posteriori el porque no me fijo en los valores.
Imaginemos por un momento que estamos midiendo un paso mezclador en el que hay 1dBm o sea 0.252V o 1,25mW a 70,0Mhz, bien tenemos ese valor en la pantalla de nuestro medidor, pero no es del todo cierto, y esto depende de la calidad de la señal que estemos midiendo, o explicado de manera mas sencilla, estamos midiendo todas las señales que hay en ese punto incluidos los armonicos, espureas y demas señales que nada tienen que ver con la señal primigenia de 70,0Mhz, con lo que deducimos que la señal real es mucho mas baja, esto esta perfectamente contrastado con mi analizador, este tiene una opcion de medir potencia en una frecuencia concreta con ancho de banda programable con una precision de 0,1dB no lo equivoquemos con 0,1dBm, lo cual arroja unas diferencias en las medidas de bastantes dB con lo que a veces para hacer ajustes en un equipo transmisor/receptor no sea lo mas aconsejable cuando en el manual de ajuste se dice que hay que ajustar tal punto a -10dBm.
Esto puede parecer una idea descabellada, pero los que dispongan de instrumental y lo comprueben se daran cuenta de ello, viendo que solo es un instrumento de medida, pero al carecer, o mejor dicho al tener un ancho de banda de mas de 500Mhz medira todas las señales en ese rango incluida la que nos interesa.
De ello se deduce que entre mas fino hilemos en el montaje mejor, poniendo especial cuidado en el circuito de RF. Existen muchas versiones como citas, siendo cada una de ellas muy especial y con variaciones sustanciales en cuanto a prestaciones.
La manera de calibrarlo sin instrumental es un arduo trabajo que bien puede aproximarse a valores bastante aceptables, pero lo explicare en siguientes POST si llega el caso y se denota interes en el tema.

Saludos


----------



## diego_z (Dic 13, 2010)

bueno hola COSMOS2K . explica entonces para que todos entendamos , como utilizas este aparato sin un encoder y sin algo que cumpla tal rol , ( no me digas con dos botones escribiendo el binario en la entrada del pic )
por otro lado me parece una salida muy buena para principiantes , que no tiene mucho dinero para invertir, un profecional dispone de resto y se compra uno echo , me parece a mi no ce , saludos


----------



## COSMOS2K (Dic 13, 2010)

Hola:

Si miras mis anteriores POST veras que te ya he escrito que el encoder se puede sustituir por 2 botones, de hecho yo lo hice en varias ocasiones, y si miras por la RED veras que algunos que han montado este medidor lo han hecho con los 2 botones en sustitucion del encoder, mira al final de esta direccion <http://webx.dk/oz2cpu/radios/milliwatt-comp.htm> concretamente Marian lo ha montado asi y algun que otro mas que no aparece en la pagina en cuestion.

Como he detectado cierto desinteres despues de haberme molestado en responder a tu pregunta sobre la calibracion de este instrumento que se me antoja de interesante, por lo menos a mi, y que despues de la molestia de haber escrito tal testamento no hayas hecho ningun comentario al respecto, simplemente me parece raro, por lo que veo superflua mi respuesta anterior.

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 13, 2010)

COSMOS2K dijo:


> [..] despues de haberme molestado en responder a tu pregunta sobre la calibracion de este instrumento que se me antoja de interesante, por lo menos a mi, y que despues de la molestia de haber escrito tal testamento no hayas hecho ningun comentario al respecto, simplemente me parece raro, por lo que veo superflua mi respuesta anterior.
> 
> Saludos


 
Quien pregunto sobre la calibracion fui yo; creo que deberiamos entrar mas en detalles tecnicos. Un medidor con un BW tan ancho no es solo cuestion de tratar el controlador pic (como en mi caso que lo tengo analogo y creo que es mejor asi) sino de la parte mas importante despues del integrado mismo.

Saludos y gracias por tu valiosa informacion


----------



## COSMOS2K (Dic 13, 2010)

anthony123 dijo:


> Quien pregunto sobre la calibracion fui yo; creo que deberiamos entrar mas en detalles tecnicos. Un medidor con un BW tan ancho no es solo cuestion de tratar el controlador pic (como en mi caso que lo tengo analogo y creo que es mejor asi) sino de la parte mas importante despues del integrado mismo.
> 
> Saludos y gracias por tu valiosa informacion



Hola:

Razon llevas, despues de escribir tanto seguido del tema a veces se nos va la olla ¡perdon!
Intentare con mas tiempo hacer un tutorial sobre los detalles del montaje y ajuste del circuito AD8307, ya que el PIC no es mas que un medidor de voltaje programable.
Tambien intentare explicar la manera de ajustar tal circuito con y sin intrumental de RF.

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 13, 2010)

Yo tenia pensado armar un oscilador de 10Mhz con un cristal. Tomar la señal directamente de una derivacion capacitiva para obtener la menor distorcion posible (menos armonicos) con un JFET o MOSFET doble compuerta (bajo ruido y posibilidad de variar la G en unos cuantos dB's) seguido de un amplificador sintonizado con un pad resistivo para asegurar la impendancia de salida y reducir las variables no controlables.

Saludos


----------



## diego_z (Dic 13, 2010)

COSMOS2K dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> 
> Como he detectado cierto desinteres despues de haberme molestado en responder a tu pregunta sobre la calibracion de este instrumento que se me antoja de interesante, por lo menos a mi, y que despues de la molestia de haber escrito tal testamento no hayas hecho ningun comentario al respecto, simplemente me parece raro, por lo que veo superflua mi respuesta anterior.
> ...




bueno bueno bueno !! jeje ahorita es imposible que piense en esto , estoy en el viaje de egresados con mi hijo , como te imaginaras jeje , cuando llegue a casa leo y veo y algo seguro escribire , saludos


----------



## COSMOS2K (Dic 14, 2010)

Hola:

Pido perdon, pues se me fue la olla. al responder lo hacia a la persona equivocada, leia lo de uno y respondia a otro y yo R que R con lo mismo, fue una equivocacion, me enfote en ello y daba la respuesta a la persona que preguntaba otra.
En unos dias pongo un tutorial de como ajustar el vatimetro y la construccion de un atenuador de 60dB para nuestro taller.

Saludos y perdon de nuevo


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 14, 2010)

Tratando el mismo tema del AD, me gustaria matar una duda que ronda mi cabeza: ¿Cual es el mejor blindado? Yo lo tengo en una lata de sardinas pero voy a colocarlo en una caja de aluminio (casera) por su consiguiente resistencia mecanica y facilidad de trabajo.

Tiene que estar completamente hermetica? Por ejemplo en las jaulas de faray o laboratios donde se necesita un ambiente bajo o nulo de campos electromagneticos se emplea una malla cobre, por lo que es deducible que la hermeticidad no es sinonimo de buen "shielding", estoy en lo correcto?

Saludos


----------



## COSMOS2K (Dic 15, 2010)

Hola:

En principio la estanqueidad no tiene por que ser perfecta, pero si magnetica y electricamente, y a poder ser de cobre, por lo menos de 0,5mm o bien hecho con placa de circuito impreso de doble cara.

La RF ha sido toda mi vida y aun lo es, por lo que como he citado en anteriores POST y aunque yo no sea el creador de este vatimetro si me gustaria hacer un tutorial de como montarlo y ajustarlo, haciedo huso de algunos digamos secretillos que se aprenden a lo largo de los años.

Un inciso que ahora no se quien lo escribio y no me voy a extender:
El montar un vatimetro con el AD8307 y ponerle un instrumento analogico no es una buena idea, ya que solo dara las medidas exactas en una banda, a lo sumo en dos, teniendo un error en algunas de ellas.
Dado que el creador de este circuito OZ2CPU ya se dio cuenta de ello a la hora de hacer el programa para el PIC distribuyendo el spam de medida en varias bandas con el fin de hacer las calibraciones en cada una de ellas para contrarestar el error por perdidas, ya que por ejemplo el termial de entrada y el circuito adaptador no responde igual a distintas frecuencias, me di cuenta de ello cuando monte el primer prototipo, por lo que es conveniente poner nuestras impresiones en este hilo del foro e intentar mejorar dicho instrumento, aunque yo en cuanto a instrumentos de medida en RF estoy servido intentare hacer un tutorial para destapar todo ese tabu que hay sobre ello.
Me gustaria saber quien ha montado el de la revista Elektor y el de OZ2CPU, ya que existen diferencias sustanciales entre ambos.

Saludos


----------



## asterión (Dic 16, 2010)

Hola COSMOS2K, yo tengo interes en montar este watimetro, pero en mi localidad no se encuentra el AD8307, por lo que ando en la gestion de una tarjeta de credito.  Pero a lo que iba, tu mencionas que se puede calibrar con y sin instrumental de RF, ahi debo mencionar que no conozco ningun radioaficionado y lei en la calibracion que debes apoyarte de señales de prueba de otros TX para calibrarlos, hay manera de simplificar este asunto?  PD. no creas que no estamos interesados en el montaje y calibración del instrumento. Al menos yo si ando en al espera de tus recomendaciones.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Dic 17, 2010)

Hola:

Tengo algún esquema mas de sondas de RF, si te interesa te las puedo enviar, no están basadas en el AD8307, se utilizan diodos de RF y amplificadores operacionales, siendo el instrumento de presentación de las medidas un instrumento de aguja.
Referente a las calibraciones del AD8307 hay varias formas de hacerlo, por supuesto la más fácil es tener una fuente de RF calibrada desde 1 hasta 500Mhz, cosa que los más neófitos quizás carezcan de generador de RF.  El problema de este montaje es que consta de varias bandas de frecuencia de medida, que cambian girando el encoder o botón, según se haya montado, seria fácil por ejemplo con un osciloscopio que llegase por lo menos a los 50Mhz, consiguiendo medir la señal con el mismo podríamos hacer una calibración bastante ajustada a la realidad en ese rango de frecuencias, no seria así en frecuencias superiores a la máxima que mide el osciloscopio.
Hay otra manera de hacerlo de la que hay que fiarse del fabricante del AD8307 y del montaje que hayamos hecho de la sonda, en esta podríamos ajustarnos a los valores reales, no con tanta precisión como con el osciloscopio, pero si en todas las bandas, incluso a los 500Mhz, y para ello no necesitamos tener una fuente de RF calibrada.
Otra forma es teniendo una fuente de RF variable que incluso llegue a los 500Mhz, no estando calibrada en potencia y desconociendo totalmente la potencia de la señal, para esta prueba se necesita un atenuador de por lo menos 1 a 60dB que podamos conmutar la atenuación deseada, este método puede ser uno de los mejores aun sin tener instrumental dedicado, pero implica el tener por lo menos un atenuador calibrado, se puede hacer con bastante facilidad.
Creo que estaría bien cuando tenga un poco de tiempo poner unas fotos del que hace poco he construido, llega sin problemas a los 700Mhz y va desde 0 a 60dB en pasos de 1dB desde 0 hasta 40dB.

Para todas las opciones que he puesto estoy haciendo un tutorial, con el fin de que los que hayan y los que no montado este vatímetro se den cuenta de los problemas y ventajas que del derivan y que nos pueden dar más problemas que soluciones, no menospreciando en ningún momento el intento del autor (OZ2CPU) de la libre divulgación y el desinteresado compromiso de publicar en su día dicho instrumento.

Para el tutorial necesito tiempo, cuando tenga algo lo cuelgo en este hilo.

Saludos


----------



## COSMOS2K (Dic 21, 2010)

Hola:

Para  los que han montado el circuito con el PIC les dejo un esquema sacado de la pagina de FOX DELTA, que es el mismo montaje y software que el original de OZ2CPU y asi puedan ver la implementacion de pulsadores en vez del encoder, sin utilizar componentes activos, solamente 2 condensadores electroliticos.
En unos dias pondre el tutorial de ajuste, pues lleva tiempo ya que tengo que desmontar un medidor que tengo y comenzar de "0", yo en este sentido me gusta hacer las cosas bien y lo mas sencillo posible para la comprension de todos los que lean el hilo.








Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 23, 2010)

Que formula usa el PIC para corregir la curva de salida del AD con respecto a los "rangos de frecuencia"? O solo se basa en aproximaciones derivadas de los graficos del datasheet?

Saludos


----------



## gabriel77sur (Ene 12, 2011)

Hola como estan todos? 
Les comento que harme el Watimetro y lo he calibrado a 0dbm como indica el autor en las banda LF y HF, supongo que el espectro LF abarca de 100 Khz a 3 Mhz y el de HF de 3 MHz a 30 MHZ. 
Al amigo COSMOS2k queria hacerle un par de preguntas:
1) Para realizar la calibracion con un generador de rf y osciloscopio es necesario colocar una carga de 50 ohm? si la señal medida sobre la resistencia de 50 ohm estubiera en 0dbm podria ralizar la calibracion?
2) Es importante realizar la calibracion sobre el extremo alto o bajo o en elcentro de cada banda?
Desde ya muy agradecido por sus respuestas.

73 saludos


----------



## COSMOS2K (Ene 12, 2011)

Hola:

No se que montaje as hecho, es importante que me cites el diseño de la PCB del AD8307, ya que con distintos diseños de la misma se obtienen distintos resultados en distintas bandas.
Para poder seguir un ajuste preciso yo me he remitido al diseño de OZ2CPU, por ser quien ha hecho el diseño primigenio y el que cita en su pagina los pasos a seguir para la calibracion y que coincida con la curva de calculo del PIC.
Si te fijas en el montaje del AD8307 veras que en su entrada esta configurada para 50 Ohm ya que tiene incorporado en tal entrada una carga ficticia que se aproxima a 1 Watt que es el tope de medida sin atenuador.
Si dispones de generador calibrado de RF te sera facil, y aun mas si este tiene la salida a 50 Ohm, simplemente conecta un cable coaxial de buena calidad lo mas corto posible entre ellos y haz la calibracion en estas frecuencias a 0 dBm  LF=3.5MHz, HF=14MHz, VHF=145MHz, UHF=430MHz, SHF=440MHz

Espero haberte ayudado, si tienes dudas estoy a tu disposicion.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## gabriel77sur (Ene 12, 2011)

Hola:


Gracias por la respuestas COSMOS.

Te comento en generador de rf que tengo va de 100Khz a 150Mhz  y por sobre tono a 450Mhz lamentablemente no tiene una salida calibrada, y el manual de usuario no especifica una salida de 50 ohm.
Con respecto a la placa he usado la que esta en la pagina de OZ2CPU la que no lleva la bobina y la resistencia de 47 ohm. El soft que cargue en el pic es la version 1.04.
Este instrumento tiene una impedancia de 50 ohm gracias al atenuador T que esta en la entrada es asi o me equivoco?

Desde ya muchas gracias por despejar mis dudas.

Saludos

Gabriel


----------



## hackmanice (Mar 7, 2011)

Diego_Z

Hola me podrias ayudar con el codigo fuente para el pic por que unicamente encontre el pic12c509A o me envias el .hex con la modificacion para este micro, gracias amigo.



​


diego_z dijo:


> bueno yo para no complicarme la vida reemplaze el encoder por un 12c508 programado para tal fin , como se ve en la imagen no lleva nada solo el micro extra que vale monedas y dos botones sube , baja
> 
> abajo el hex , es muy cencillo ni siquiera placa necesita


----------



## hackmanice (Mar 7, 2011)

Diego_z me puedes indicar si el pic12c508a me sirve para el encoder?




hackmanice dijo:


> Diego_Z
> 
> Hola me podrias ayudar con el codigo fuente para el pic por que unicamente encontre el pic12c509A o me envias el .hex con la modificacion para este micro, gracias amigo.
> 
> ...


----------



## yager (Mar 7, 2011)

perdon pero tambien mide  la ROE ?


----------



## alexRF (Mar 17, 2011)

hackmanice dijo:


> Diego_Z
> 
> Hola me podrias ayudar con el codigo fuente para el pic por que unicamente encontre el pic12c509A o me envias el .hex con la modificacion para este micro, gracias amigo.
> 
> ...



hackmanice me puedes decir si comprarste el AD8307 en bogota...o donde lo conseguiste!???


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 17, 2011)

alexRF dijo:


> hackmanice me puedes decir si comprarste el AD8307 en bogota...o donde lo conseguiste!???



¿ Miraste por aquí ?:

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## alexRF (Mar 17, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Miraste por aquí ?:
> 
> http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores



gracias!!! no tenia idea de estos proveedores en mi pais!!!


----------



## alexRF (Mar 18, 2011)

alexRF dijo:


> gracias!!! no tenia idea de estos proveedores en mi pais!!!



al parecer ninguno de estos proveedores tiene ese integrado!!!! agradezco a quien me pueda ayudar!!!!!!!!


----------



## gabriel77sur (Mar 21, 2011)

alexrf la empresa dicomse ubicada en argentina se que tiene el ad8307, se que esta fuera de tu pais pero tal vez deberias escribirle y ver como comprarlo yo personalmente le compre unos integrados y no me han fallado. saludos y suerte con el preoyecto


----------



## alexRF (Mar 22, 2011)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> alexrf la empresa dicomse ubicada en argentina se que tiene el ad8307, se que esta fuera de tu pais pero tal vez deberias escribirle y ver como comprarlo yo personalmente le compre unos integrados y no me han fallado. saludos y suerte con el preoyecto




me gustaria saber si se puede remplazar este integrado por otro!!! la veedad se me hace muy dificil adquirir el ad8307!!!! gracias...

saludos!!!


----------



## COSMOS2K (Mar 22, 2011)

Hola:

Me imagino que quizas ya hayas encontrado la manera de medir señales por encima de 500 Mhz, si no es asi y te interesa ponerte al dia en tales mediciones puedes hacerlo en este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/bolometro-rf-desde-dc-hasta-10ghz-48558/ hilo en el que varios interesados en este tema (yo solo lo hago por ocio y por ayudar a los interesados) estamos elucubrando la construccion de un bolometro de RF con bastante precision y que va desde los 10Mhz hasta mas de 10Ghz, este no tiene los problemas de linealidad que tienen los basados en el AD8307.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## diego_z (Abr 13, 2011)

hackmanice dijo:


> Diego_z me puedes indicar si el pic12c508a me sirve para el encoder?


hace tanto que no entro que no habia visto tu duda , al 508a le entra bien no hay drama , espero no sea muy tarde


----------



## sneg33 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hola muchachos el otro día encontré en mercado libre este integrado ad8307 aca les dejo el link

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-120232875-ad8307-low-cost-dc-to-500-mhz-92-db-logarithmic-amplifier-_JM_ 

saludos


----------



## diego_z (Ago 21, 2011)

hola , despues de varios meses , estoy por retomar la rf nuevamente , es indudable que aunque no practique me sigue interesando en mi interior , y bueno tengo una duda con respecto al aparato en cuestion , sirve para medir roe anexando un ad en el canal 2? un saludo


----------



## SERGIOD (Ene 6, 2012)

se parece a esta portada tiene los mismos componentes


----------



## diego_z (Ene 7, 2012)

si te fijas en la pagina de el autor , hay un enlace donde aparece el que mencionas


----------



## elektrocom (Ene 9, 2013)

Para los que no consiguen el ad8307 esta este es un reemplazo con transistores, aparte sale mas barato, 
http://lea.hamradio.si/~s53mv/spectana/sa.html


----------



## SERGIOD (Ene 10, 2013)

SERGIOD dijo:


> se parece a esta portada tiene los mismos componentes



enlace de la web site:





http://webx.dk/oz2cpu/radios/miliwatt.htm


----------



## lsedr (Ene 10, 2013)

saludos colegas

qué tanto dinero se gasta en este proyecto ? conozco un sitio que vende frecuencimetros (1 mhz - 2.4 Ghz) con watimetro integrado ( hasta 50 watts) y cuesta solo 50 dolares...

saludos c


----------



## tiago (Ene 10, 2013)

lsedr dijo:


> saludos colegas
> 
> qué tanto dinero se gasta en este proyecto ? conozco un sitio que vende frecuencimetros (1 mhz - 2.4 Ghz) con watimetro integrado ( hasta 50 watts) y cuesta solo 50 dolares...
> 
> saludos c



Bueno ... Está el gusto de montarlo, la dificultad para conseguir componentes, juntar dinero para poder comprarlos, que está todo correcto pero no arranca,  todo mide bien pero no oscila, el display muestra caracteres cuneiformes, esto se calienta, aquello no llega al ajuste. Las ayudas de los compañeros del foro mira por aquí, revisa por allá etc ...

No me digas que no es nuestra razón de ser
Eso es lo que cuenta. Luego, cuando lo tienes funcionando lo dejas apartado  

Unas fotos, un buen post con el desarrollo ... Y a meterte en otro lio tan pronto como puedas 

Saludos.


----------



## lsedr (Ene 10, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> Bueno ... Está el gusto de montarlo, la dificultad para conseguir componentes, juntar dinero para poder comprarlos, que está todo correcto pero no arranca,  todo mide bien pero no oscila, el display muestra caracteres cuneiformes, esto se calienta, aquello no llega al ajuste. Las ayudas de los compañeros del foro mira por aquí, revisa por allá etc ...
> 
> No me digas que no es nuestra razón de ser
> Eso es lo que cuenta. Luego, cuando lo tienes funcionando lo dejas apartado
> ...




jejejee así es. y es difícil a veces cuando el presupuesto no llega tan lejos. Este es un buen proyecto para montar, aunque hay otra opciones comerciales. en mi caso tendré que ver si me conviene para montarlo.

saludos c


----------



## fredd2 (Ene 14, 2013)

muchas veces (si no son todas las veces) se gasta mas dinero armando algo que comprarlo echo, teniendo en cuenta el dinero en componentes que se gasta+las horas hombre que se invierten (dije bien eh, invierten, no es gasto), pero nadie te saca el gusto de que vos lo armaste y encima a veces hasta funciona!!
Saludos


----------



## elektrocom (Ene 20, 2013)

es integrado AD8363 se podria reemplazar por el AD8307 ? , llega hasta los 6 giga , y hay otros que llegan hasta 10 giga ,


----------



## hackmanice (Ago 24, 2013)

Saludos a todos , de igual forma construi  este estupendo equipo, junto con un patrón de frecuencia de 100Mhz a 0dbm para poder calibrar el equipo coloco la fotografía.


----------



## diego_z (Ago 24, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> Bueno ... Está el gusto de montarlo, la dificultad para conseguir componentes, juntar dinero para poder comprarlos, que está todo correcto pero no arranca,  todo mide bien pero no oscila, el display muestra caracteres cuneiformes, esto se calienta, aquello no llega al ajuste. Las ayudas de los compañeros del foro mira por aquí, revisa por allá etc ...
> 
> No me digas que no es nuestra razón de ser
> Eso es lo que cuenta. Luego, cuando lo tienes funcionando lo dejas apartado
> ...



totalmente cierto , yo creo que esto de armar terminar probar renegar y principalmente disfrutar , los que no nos dedicamos a la rf como medio de vida , bueno por lo menos a mi , no me interesa mucho perder el tiempo en lo mencionado antes , es mas.. es la adrenalina de revolver todo hasta conseguir lo que necesitamos , esperar el transporte que lo traiga y muchas veces lo envian a otro lado , jaja , pero creo que lo mas importante es el conocimiento que se adquiere que es invaluable , todo lo que se aprende sirve y muchas sino todas las veces se aplica para parar la olla aunque no se lo crea , un saludo , buenos laburos


----------



## tiago (Ago 25, 2013)

Se trata de aprender y de demostrarte a tí mismo que puedes superar los retos que te propones.
Está claro que en los portales de venta de internet, te lo venden armado y ajustado por menos de la mitad de lo que te puede costar.

Otra cosa es la adrenalina que te dá cuando estás en el taller cacharrerando.

En cuanto a la instrumentación siempre se cae en el error de invertir tiempo y dinero en aparatos con prestaciones,  alcances y funciones avanzadas que nunca llegaremos a utilizar. Personalmente no adquiero equipos que lleguen mas allá de la banda de UHF.

@hackmanice  no se vé ninguna foto.


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 4, 2014)

saludos este equipo Vatímetro Rosmetro Midland 23-505,  servira para medir los watts de transmisores y amplificadores fm,   ya que el que lo vende dice que no sirve para eso,  que es solo para radioaficionados haber quien me ayuda que lo venden económico:


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 4, 2014)

La publicación dijo:
			
		

> Vatímetro Rosmetro Midland 23-505 es un instrumento de medida, 2 funciones, que operan en el rango de frecuencia de *1.5-150 MHz*, que permite un control constante de la antena.
> La lectura de la energía se realiza en dos niveles: 0-10W y 0-100W
> 
> CARACTERÍSTICAS PRINCIPALES
> ...



Parecería que sirve

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-423584743-medidor-de-roe-vatimetro-23-505-midland-_JM_


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 4, 2014)

eso es lo que quiero que me confirmen si sirve o no ya que esta a buen precio


----------



## miguelus (Jul 4, 2014)

Buenas tardes.

Según el fabricante ese instrumento llega hasta 150Mhz  por lo que se pueden hacer perfectamente medidas en la banda de FM comercial (87,5Mhz a 108Mhz).

Otra cuestión es si nos dedicamos a hacer medidas (Profesionales) y a extender certificaciones de la mismas, en ese caso tendríamos que utilizar algo más "serio" p.e. un Bird.

Hay una tendencia, equivocada, a creer que los instrumentos para Radio Aficionados no son nada serios y que están mal diseñados, nada más lejos de la realidad, hoy día muchos equipos diseñados para los Radio Aficionados cumplen perfectamente su misión y son totalmente fiables.

Cómpralo sin ninguna preocupación, si está funcionando, cumplirá su función perfectamente

Sal U2


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 4, 2014)

segun el propio vendedor me dice que no es para fm comercial es lo que me tiene preocupado este es el link de mercado libre venezuela:

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-424243503-midland-medidor-de-roe-para-radios-yaesu-icom-baofeng-_JM#D_[S:HOME,L:HISTORY,V:6]


----------



## miguelus (Jul 4, 2014)

achi6000 dijo:


> segun el propio vendedor me dice que no es para fm comercial es lo que me tiene preocupado este es el link de mercado libre venezuela:
> 
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-424243503-midland-medidor-de-roe-para-radios-yaesu-icom-baofeng-_JM#D_[S:HOME,L:HISTORY,V:6]



Buenas tardes.

Pues tu mismo,  no lo compres y en paz.

Sal U2


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 4, 2014)

osea no sirve ?


----------



## ea6rf (Jul 4, 2014)

Si , si sirve pero no es preciso , tiene un error considerable, yo te recomiendo un daiwa cn101 , revex, o bird 43 esos tienen un error minimo


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 4, 2014)

ok gracias por su colaboracion


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 4, 2014)

ea6rf dijo:


> Si , si sirve pero no es preciso , tiene un error considerable, yo te recomiendo un daiwa cn101 , revex, o bird 43 esos tienen un error minimo


Pero lo precio ...............


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 4, 2014)

es barato pero para que gastar en algo que no es preciso o casi que preciso mejor sigo midiendolo con el circuito y el tester digital


----------



## ea6rf (Jul 4, 2014)

Hombre si no tienes ningun watimetro mejor eso que nada, te da una orientacion te puede variar en 1.2 y real sea 1.1 o 1.3 de r.o.e y en cuanto a los watss te puede variar en un 10% de error, muy mal temdria que estar para salirse de esos parametros , yo si no tienes nada me lo compraba salu2
toni
Http://www.ea6rf.blogspot.com.es


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 4, 2014)

gracias bueno vere que decido esta semana


----------



## elektrocom (Jul 4, 2014)

mira yo tengo uno igual pero distinta marca  Ji-fong , de los primeros chinos , color rojo y negro, hace 2o años para medir transmisores de fm hasta 50 watt y tengo otro mas profesional Walmar y anda bien , ademas este  watimetro me saca de apuro en las reparqaciones para buscar fallas en  donde se interumpe la rf en los transmisores , porque tiene medidor de campo , que es una entrada que tiene para esa funcion y yo le pongo un cable y capacitor a modo de sonda para testear , compralo sin problemas ,

para tener una idea de los precios , cuanto seria en pesos argentinos o en dolares ese watimetro , saludos


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 14, 2014)

elektrocom dijo:


> mira yo tengo uno igual pero distinta marca  Ji-fong , de los primeros chinos , color rojo y negro, hace 2o años para medir transmisores de fm hasta 50 watt y tengo otro mas profesional Walmar y anda bien , ademas este  watimetro me saca de apuro en las reparqaciones para buscar fallas en  donde se interumpe la rf en los transmisores , porque tiene medidor de campo , que es una entrada que tiene para esa funcion y yo le pongo un cable y capacitor a modo de sonda para testear , compralo sin problemas ,
> 
> para tener una idea de los precios , cuanto seria en pesos argentinos o en dolares ese watimetro , saludos



en dolares es dificil el calculo ya que en venezuela el dolar vale muchisimo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 17, 2014)

achi6000 dijo:


> en dolares es dificil el calculo ya que en venezuela el dolar vale muchisimo


Lo calculo no es dificil, para eso  basta enplear una calculadora y lo canbio del dia , y ese dato puede sener consultado en un jornal o internet


----------

